# PDA on a Laptop



## cortinaman (Oct 21, 2005)

Hi!
Can anyone help on this......
I drive for a living and use a HP Ipaq 2210, running Pocket PC 2003 for SatNav purposes. The software for this was TomTom 3, it's now upgraded to TomTom 5.
Having just spent £1500 on a new Sony Vaio, loaded with XP Pro. I'd like to replace the 2210 and use the Vaio. (if only to cut down on the amount I have to carry around)
Can anyone tell me if it is possible, and if so, HOW do I get the TomTom software to work on the laptop.
I know I can buy new software for the job, but I've been using the TomTom now for a year and if possible I'd like to stick with it.
Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

The PDA software is specifically coded for PDA hardware and environemt which is radically different to laptop/desktop systems.

To the best of my knowledge there is no portability of the actual programs between the hardware platforms.


----------



## cortinaman (Oct 21, 2005)

Many thanks for the quick response kiwiguy, I must admit to having that thought myself. I was rather hoping that it might be possible to partition the hard drive on the Vaio, get hold of a copy of Pocket PC and load it onto the partition, and therefore "fool" the TomTom software into thinking it was running on a PDA. What do you think? Does this sound feasable, indeed would it be possible to do at all?


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

No, the Windows PocketPC would see the main CPU and just say "what the hell is that!"

Different instruction set, architecture and all.

Like trying to sail a boat across a mountain road.... 

You don't see a pocket PC with a Pentium or Celeron in it, more like an ARM CPU, that uses RISC (reduced instruction set computing) as a basis.


----------



## cortinaman (Oct 21, 2005)

Many thanks again. Looks like I'll have to invest some more cash in other satnav software. Was worth asking the question though.


----------

